
FaceStyle / Puppetron: Example-Based Synthesis of Stylized Facial Animations - wallflower
https://research.adobe.com/project/facestyle-example-based-synthesis-of-stylized-facial-animations/
======
jawns
Incredible work. And isn't it impressive how quickly progress is being made in
this research area (disregarding, of course, some of the ethical issues it may
present in the future)?

The most amazing results (to my eye, anyway) come from the sketch-like source
styles, where various squiggles are redrawn on every frame, similar to the
Plumpton style.

In the other source styles, it seems like the brush strokes are largely
preserved across frames, even though they're repositioned with facial
movement. But I think it would be really cool to see things repainted in a
more fundamental way, possibly using varying colors, brush widths, stroke
directions, etc. Basically what you would expect if each frame were repainted
by hand.

------
sbr464
That’s awesome work. I randomly downloaded the character animator software in
adobe cloud a while back, the real-time animation features are fun and
addictive.

------
nerdponx
It looks like this could be used for really interesting effects in movies and
video games. Is anyone actively working on something like that?

